# **Lyoto Machida Slap Story **



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I had no idea this happened and i bet he was like WTF when it happened lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecoVYHikOn8


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

lol that dude is lucky he didn't ktfo.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

"Legend has it, when he does that a fighter becomes successful."

Ummm, exactly how does that legend start? The first successful fighter the promoter had, he looked back over his career and decided his success didn't come from weightlifting, or cardio, or boxing, or muy thai, or wrestling, or a good gameplan.

It came from that time he got slapped in the face by some guy. Makes perfect sense.

Personally I think a better legend would be his success came from having that threesome with Angie Harmon and Pamela Anderson, then you'd see some legendmaking.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah when i saw that at first i was just like 'wtf!?" but then i was intrigued..

honestly i know it's a slap but when i first saw it i swear he was close fist punching him straight on the jaw.

just another thing to add to my evergrowing list of "why the japanese are crazy"


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

MooJuice said:


> yeah when i saw that at first i was just like 'wtf!?" but then i was intrigued..
> 
> honestly i know it's a slap but when i first saw it i swear he was close fist punching him straight on the jaw.
> 
> *just another thing to add to my evergrowing list of "why the japanese are crazy"*


Exactly my thoughts. Makes me want to visit their country and eat sushi with them since they are a little insane. :confused03:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Finnsidious said:


> "Legend has it, when he does that a fighter becomes successful."
> 
> Ummm, exactly how does that legend start? The first successful fighter the promoter had, he looked back over his career and decided his success didn't come from weightlifting, or cardio, or boxing, or muy thai, or wrestling, or a good gameplan.
> 
> ...


The two keys to Lyoto's success my good sir revolve around being slapped by super chin man himself and drinkings his own piss...

Yes thats exactly why he is so awsome lol...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

The first 2 ones are slaps, but the third one is a strike for sure. I want this guy to fight dana, battles of the promoters.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

damn not 1, but 3 slaps from hell


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

The last 1 was a fist.

This actually answers the does Machida have a chin question. Cause he was not even on guard or ready for those and he took it without any reaction. Can't wait for the fight.

WAR MACHIDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I saw this a while ago. Very strange indeed...

I didn't know the story behind it until now though so thanks for the vid.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

TALENT said:


> lol that dude is lucky he didn't ktfo.


Dude is probably a gangster so if he did knock him out his whole family would have died I would imagine.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up! That 3rd one was definately a punch. All I can say is WTF????

What would of happened to him if he lost the fight? 
Cut off one of his fingers?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I've said it all along, Antonio Inoki is the reason why Machida is such a good fighter.:thumb02:

And I too would love to see Inoki vs Dana, because Dana would get smashed.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Inoki was an mma guy before there was mma. He was also a big fake wrestle guy. I imagine the strikes weren't real.
Either way:
"Ichi
Ni
San
DA!"


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Inoki was a pro-wrestler he probably knows how to throw fake punches.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to wonder what was going through Lyotos mind when he hit him. :confused03:


----------



## Big Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

*crazy [email protected]*

:confused03::confused03:This is one of the stranges things I have ever seen does anyone know how this started and if this promotor is still around.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I would of kicked the piece of shit in the f**kin nuts if he pulled that move. Then I would of said "theres some luck for ya mother f**ker.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> I would of kicked the piece of shit in the f**kin nuts if he pulled that move. Then I would of said "theres some luck for ya mother f**ker.


I don't think you would hit a guy who has trained you and gave you a chance to fight in his organization. You would be as surprised as Lyoto was. 

For those of you who don't know about Inoki's Toukon slap here's wikipedia article:

*During one visit to a school in the 80's, Inoki was punched twice by a student. Inoki slapped the student across the face, knocking him down. The student, who later turned out to be an Inoki fan, then rose, bowed deeply, and thanked Inoki for the slap. The incident became very famous as the then live clip of the binta (slap in the face) was shown many times on Japanese television. Now various celebrities and even common people in Japan ask Inoki to slap them to install courage or even as some sort of strange blessing. The slap's name is the "Fighting Spirit (or Toukon) Slap." (闘魂ビンタ)*


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Inoki vs Dana. Dana would get killed. Inoki is a pro wrestler that once fought Cassius Clay and Ric Flair. Dana is a boxercise instructor that no one has ever seen compete in an actual boxing match pro or amateur. But Dana swears a lot so maybe Dana would win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Antonio Inoki is the greatest man to ever live and he will slap a bitch without hesitation. He infused Machida with the power of not getting hit.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Legend has it that if you let me hit you in the face, your girlfriend will suggest a 3 way with her hot friend.

Then, after they double team you, they double team a fantastic 3 course dinner, and while you eat they let you watch all the MMA you can. And after the meal, they'll double team you again with MMA still on the TV.

All of this without asking you any questions you don't want to answer like "you would never leave me right?" and all of those stupid questions she knows the answers to.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I don't think you would hit a guy who has trained you and gave you a chance to fight in his organization. You would be as surprised as Lyoto was.
> 
> For those of you who don't know about Inoki's Toukon slap here's wikipedia article:
> 
> *During one visit to a school in the 80's, Inoki was punched twice by a student. Inoki slapped the student across the face, knocking him down. The student, who later turned out to be an Inoki fan, then rose, bowed deeply, and thanked Inoki for the slap. The incident became very famous as the then live clip of the binta (slap in the face) was shown many times on Japanese television. Now various celebrities and even common people in Japan ask Inoki to slap them to install courage or even as some sort of strange blessing. The slap's name is the "Fighting Spirit (or Toukon) Slap." (闘魂ビンタ)*


Sorry freelance If someone trained me and gave me a chance to fight I would expect a little respect between the both of us. I wouldnt go up and slap him, so the ass better not slap me. Stupid ass traditions


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Legend has it that if you let me hit you in the face, your girlfriend will suggest a 3 way with her hot friend.
> 
> Then, after they double team you, they double team a fantastic 3 course dinner, and while you eat they let you watch all the MMA you can. And after the meal, they'll double team you again with MMA still on the TV.
> 
> All of this without asking you any questions you don't want to answer like "you would never leave me right?" and all of those stupid questions she knows the answers to.


I'll need verification of your international legend status and video evidence that you have a chin that could smash a brick wall. Otherwise I'm not buying what you're selling pal.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Aw, he treated Lyoto like a prostitute.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This is disturbing on so many levels.

HOW CAN HE SLAP?!?!?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Japanese people line up to get slapped by Inoki. 

I am serious.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Damone said:


> Japanese people line up to get slapped by Inoki.
> 
> I am serious.


Then they are f**king idiots


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I heard he saves the dick slap for special occasions.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> I heard he saves the dick slap for special occasions.


Mostly on birthdays...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> I would of kicked the piece of shit in the f**kin nuts if he pulled that move. Then I would of said "theres some luck for ya mother f**ker.





TERMINATOR said:


> Sorry freelance If someone trained me and gave me a chance to fight I would expect a little respect between the both of us. I wouldnt go up and slap him, so the ass better not slap me. Stupid ass traditions





TERMINATOR said:


> Then they are f**king idiots


I don't even know how someone ends up this stupid.

Lyoto took those things without even a flinch, which is pretty badass.
Inoki was a pretty ruthless motherfucker


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW, what a chin.

That chin could take 50 left high kicks from an "in his prime" Cro Cop.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't even know how someone ends up this stupid.
> 
> Lyoto took those things without even a flinch, which is pretty badass.
> Inoki was a pretty ruthless motherfucker


Thanks for saving me the trouble of posting that video. I also suggest to everyone to watch Inoki's fight with Akram Pahalwan. It's on Youtube, it has two parts. You will see his grappling prowess.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I don't even know how someone ends up this stupid.
> 
> Lyoto took those things without even a flinch, which is pretty badass.
> Inoki was a pretty ruthless motherfucker


Lyoto is badass. Try to make your assertions without insulting other members.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

He pretty much has the chin I would expect to see on the devil. He must have ***** on tap


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> *I don't even know how someone ends up this stupid.*
> 
> Lyoto took those things without even a flinch, which is pretty badass.
> Inoki was a pretty ruthless motherfucker


Completely agree!

And yes I saw the video of those slaps years ago but never knew about the myth/legend behind it. But it really was insane how Lyoto didn't even flinch at all. Can't wait for the fight tomorrow :thumb02:


----------



## zeous (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't believe how many here don't know Inoki. He fought Ali for 15 rounds. Was WWF champion. He is the Hulk Hogan of Japan. (Without the steroids, reality shows and divorce)

The man is a legend.


----------



## RAMPAGEFAN44 (May 13, 2008)

zeous said:


> I can't believe how many here don't know Inoki. He fought Ali for 15 rounds. Was WWF champion. He is the Hulk Hogan of Japan. (Without the steroids, reality shows and divorce)
> 
> The man is a legend.


The guy is for sure a legend. I think he is awesome. But i strongly agree you dont go around slappin people in the face like a baby back bitch.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

zeous said:


> I can't believe how many here don't know Inoki. He fought Ali for 15 rounds. Was WWF champion. He is the Hulk Hogan of Japan. (*Without the steroids*, reality shows and divorce)
> 
> The man is a legend.


Looking at that chin I'm not sure I believe the "without steroids" part. I'm also skeptical that Lyoto didn't know it was going to happen. He may not have known for sure but he must have at least suspected or he wouldn't have been so blase about it.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Drogo said:


> *Looking at that chin* I'm not sure I believe the "without steroids" part. I'm also skeptical that Lyoto didn't know it was going to happen. He may not have known for sure but he must have at least suspected or he wouldn't have been so blase about it.


What do steroids have to do with his chin?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> What do steroids have to do with his chin?


I thought that HGH made your head/chin bigger and I assume that someone willing to take HGH is likely to take steroids.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Drogo said:


> I thought that HGH made your head/chin bigger and I assume that someone willing to take HGH is likely to take steroids.


You act like synthetic HGH has been readily available to people for 50 years. He fought Ali before it even existed he has always looked like that.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

What did the Inoki's hand say to the Dragon's face?! SMACKKKK!!!

Sorry, bored.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I have known some pretty prominent chins/ underbites, also on Japanese people. So it just happens sometimes. 
(I know I'm such an authority ;P)


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

osmium said:


> You act like synthetic HGH has been readily available to people for 50 years. He fought Ali before it even existed he has always looked like that.


He may very well have never taken anything, I was explaining my reasoning for why I thought it was possible. I've just never seen a chin like that on an asian guy before, it looks pretty weird.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

hes the asian version of jay leno:thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

A Jay Leno who is an expert of catch wrestling.

He used to rock Elvis like sideburns when he was younger, which made him even more cool.


----------



## zeous (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That pictures sums up the Ali fight so perfectly, poor dude was so helpless haha.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Terry77 said:


>


Here is the real match I talked about with Akram Pahalwan. Pahalwan was a legendary Pakistani wrestler nicknamed "Lion of Punjab".


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 6, 2008)

Guess it worked out for him. :thumb02:


----------

